# SRAM/Shimano Component Levels?



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

OK, I understand X5-XX/Deore-XTR, but what about below that?

X.0/XX = XTR
X.9 = XT
X.7 = SLX (or old LX)
X.5 = Deore

Now here's where I'm kinda confused. Recreational Components?
X.4 = Alivio
X.3 = Acera
3.0 ? = Altus ?
MRX ? = Tourney ?

It comes down to, I was doing a component check on the older bike builds I did from years ago. I found that I have a lot of Alivio front derailleurs (FD-MC18) on my old builds and sitting around.

My old Velorazzo frame has the following build:
Altus (ST-EF50-8) shifter/brake levers
Alivio front derailleur (FD-MC18)
Acera rear derailleur (RD-M360)
Alivio brakes (BR-420)
Alivio crankset (FC-MC20)

Everything works well for my being one of my first builds ever, but things were bought before I realized what component levels were.

Since everything has been working great, I think the first upgrade will be a new fork. Beyond that, all my other bikes now sport SRAM. After that, I don't know... maybe get rid of the 8 speed freewheel and upgrade to 9 speed.


----------



## 918biker (Jan 23, 2011)

what would the Sram Attack grip shifters be equalevent to in the shimano


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Dunno... Attack is Shimano compatible. I know that much.


----------



## markf (Jan 17, 2007)

that's all very rough. i think deore is nicer than x5 by quite a ways. once you figure in price differences, comparing sram to shimano becomes somewhat harder.


----------



## hardwarz (Jun 12, 2009)

Maybe on the racing stuff like XTR/XX/X0 we should compare them $/gram. They both are outstanding at racing and they both weigh almost nothing... lol


----------

